# Inverter repairers - S England



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Here's one for all the electronic buffs :lol: 

One of our inverters has stopped working. It tries to start (power light comes on, but then it starts 'ticking' and the power and fault lights flash). Its a Mobitronic (Waeco) 8200-012VS 2000 watt, a clever piece of kit with a priority system that recognizes when the EHU is plugged in. We've taken the hint that we might need a new one, but as it costs around £300 we wonder if there is anywhere in the Hampshire area that might repair our existing one (without charging an arm and a leg 8O ) so we could use it as a spare. So far we've only found repairers who deal with manufacturing equipment, so its too small a job for them.

Anyone got a tame electronic whizz-kid??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Find a TV repair man - we used to be able to tackle anything!

It will not be an easy job without the circuit diagram.

Also, if some components have (literally) burned out and destroyed the colour coding or type number on them it might be virtually impossible without the circuit diagram.

If you can get hold of a copy of the cct then you will have a much better chance of getting someone to look at it.


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Find a TV repair man - we used to be able to tackle anything!


Thanks for that Pippin. Never thought of a TV man. I'll have to look and see if I can find a circuit diagram on the Waeco site.

Kevin


----------



## brian4806 (Apr 9, 2012)

hi I have been serching for a circuit diagram for a Waeco sp 300. and saw your message, a friend has a barge and has asked me to repair this unit \i am a ret t.v. eng. so I am in with a chance if I can fix this one! I may be able to help you give me a cal;l Brian


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My son is a whiz on inverters, he repairs many for the Narrowboat people. If you would like him to look on a no fix virtually no fee basis then send me a PM


----------

